# gli/le



## gabrigabri

Sono l'unico o uno dei pochi a questo mondo che usa gli e le?
Che non sopporta sentire" gli ho detto a mia mamma..."?


----------



## claudine2006

gabrigabri said:


> Sono l'unico o uno dei pochi a questo mondo che usa gli e le?
> Che non sopporta sentire" gli ho detto a mia mamma..."?


Faccio parte del club! (se ti può consolare). È uno degli errori che mi danno più fastidio.
P.S. Non si dovrebbe dire " ho detto a mia *madre*"?


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Comunque anche la frase Le ho detto a mia mamma/madre sarebbe sbagliata....

Simona


----------



## gabrigabri

A mia madre? Alla mia mamma? A mia mamma? 

Il problema è: "gli" al posto del "le" è un errore? Oppure ormai è accettato da tutti? E quindi l'uso di "le" è un po' ricercato?

Quante domande!!!


----------



## gabrigabri

IkHouVanPulcino said:


> Comunque anche la frase Le ho detto a mia mamma/madre sarebbe sbagliata....
> 
> Simona



Sì, lo so, era per essere un po' più specifici...


----------



## claudine2006

gabrigabri said:


> A mia madre? Alla mia mamma? A mia mamma?
> 
> Il problema è: "gli" al posto del "le" è un errore? Oppure ormai è accettato da tutti? E quindi l'uso di "le" è un po' ricercato?
> 
> Quante domande!!!


Secondo me non è affatto ricercato. Si tratta di una delle regole di base (e più semplici) della nostra grammatica.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Una delle regole basi che viene quasi sempre ignorata dagli italiani, e che quindi non viene notata molto nell'italiano parlato, ma ovviamente nell'italiano scritto rappresenta un errore grave direi.

Simona


----------



## claudine2006

Io la uso anche nel parlato, non mi costa nulla, visto che ci sono abituata fin da piccola.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Io personalmente la uso in contesti formali, ma quando parlo con gli amici o in famiglia opto per il comodo e rilassato romano 

Simona


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Sono l'unico o uno dei pochi a questo mondo che usa gli e le?
> Che non sopporta sentire" gli ho detto a mia mamma..."?


Ma dipende con chi parli.
È inutile dire "*Le* ho detto di andare via" in un malfamato quartiere di _Cheneso_!
Per non fallire nella comunicazione bisogna adattarsi e capire gli altrui valori: tra gente a cui non interessa l'uso di "le" dovresti essere quasi obbligato ad usare "gli" (a meno che tu non voglia fare il sapientino della situazione, o il maestrino dalla penna rossa) e se vuoi "comunicare" nel vero senso della parola, ti sentirai di usarlo.

Guarda, è lo stesso identico discorso delle parole inglesi adattate in italiano: io, come la maggior parte di quelli che conoscono un po' di fonetica inglese, dico alcuni prestiti inglesi alla "italiana" se parlo con italiani, mentre se quelle stesse parole le dicessi in presenza di inglesi, ovviamente le direi in maniera corretta.
Questo perché voglio condividere i valori di quegli italiani con cui parlo: ovvero di italiani che tentano di riprodurre i suoni inglesi con i soli suoni che possiedono in italiano, e non perché io non sappia dire la parola inglese, ma perché mi sentirei una maestrina e una "fuori dal gruppo" se pronunciassi in maniera corretta.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Concordo pienamente con te sabrinita!

Simona


----------



## alnilam

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma dipende con chi parli.
> È inutile dire "*Le* ho detto di andare via" in un malfamato quartiere di _Cheneso_!
> tra gente a cui non interessa l'uso di "le" dovresti essere quasi obbligato ad usare "gli"
> 
> Scusa Sabrinita non son d'accordo con te. Io userei il "le" (dove ci vuole) anche in questi casi, perchè son abituata a farlo e mi viene spontaneo e naturale. Magari non mi metterei a correggere gli altri,ma continuerei a parlare correttamente.
> Un conto.. è usare paroloni ricercati con un certo tipo di persone per farsi "vedere" e un conto è parlare correttamente!
> 
> Guarda, è lo stesso identico discorso delle parole inglesi addattate in italiano: io, come la maggior parte di quelli che conoscono un po' di fonetica inglese, dico alcuni prestiti inglesi alla "italiana" se parlo con italiani, mentre se quelle stesse parole le dicessi in presenza di inglesi, ovviamente le direi in maniera corretta.


Su questo invece mi trovo d'accordo con te!


----------



## Cnaeius

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma dipende con chi parli.
> È inutile dire "*Le* ho detto di andare via" in un malfamato quartiere di _Cheneso_!
> Per non fallire nella comunicazione bisogna adattarsi e capire gli altrui valori: tra gente a cui non interessa l'uso di "le" dovresti essere quasi obbligato ad usare "gli" (a meno che tu non voglia fare il sapientino della situazione, o il maestrino dalla penna rossa) e se vuoi "comunicare" nel vero senso della parola, ti sentirai di usarlo.
> 
> Guarda, è lo stesso identico discorso delle parole inglesi addattate in italiano: io, come la maggior parte di quelli che conoscono un po' di fonetica inglese, dico alcuni prestiti inglesi alla "italiana" se parlo con italiani, mentre se quelle stesse parole le dicessi in presenza di inglesi, ovviamente le direi in maniera corretta.
> Questo perché voglio condividere i valori di quegli italiani con cui parlo: ovvero di italiani che tentano di riprodurre i suoni inglesi con i soli suoni che possiedono in italiano, e non perché io non sappia dire la parola inglese, ma perché mi sentirei una maestrina e una "fuori dal gruppo" se pronunciassi in maniera corretta.


 
Commento molto interessante


----------



## sabrinita85

alnilam said:


> Scusa Sabrinita non son d'accordo con te. Io userei il "le" (dove ci vuole) anche in questi casi, perchè son abituata a farlo e mi viene spontaneo e naturale. Magari non mi metterei a correggere gli altri,ma continuerei a parlare correttamente.
> Un conto.. è usare paroloni ricercati con un certo tipo di persone per farsi "vedere" e un conto è parlare correttamente!



Sì, ma cosa ne ricaveresti a parlare "correttamente" in una comunità di parlanti a cui non interessa parlare correttamente? 
[Che poi, la parola "correttamente" non significa nulla: cos'è la correttezza? Chi decide se qualcosa è corretto? Le grammatiche? I linguisti? Uhmmmm... vabbè ma questa è un'altra storia!]
Comunque, ritornando al discorso di prima: secondo me, a parlare in italiano _corretto _[con le molle], tra alcune persone, non si ottengono gli effetti desiderati.

Esempio stupido: 
Sei nata a Roma. Ti trasferisci a Milano; ormai la tua vita è a Milano: hai perso l'accento romano e vivi la tua vita alla milanese. Un'estate vai a passare le vacanze da alcuni zii a Roma.
Purtroppo non riesci a trovare la via di tuo zio e chiedi un'informazione a un passante, in questo caso ci sarà un romano doc, un po' andato con gli anni che ormai ha fatto del dialetto romano, il suo unico mezzo di comunicazione con gli altri.
Tu cosa fai? 
Gli chiedi: (1.) "Sénta scuzi, sa mica dov'è Via della Polénta e Osei?" ? 
Oppure cerchi di parlare come lui e gli chiedi: (2.) "Ciao sènti, ma che sai dó stà Via de 'a Polènta coll'uccèlli?" ?
Certo, tu in quanto nuova-milanese ti sentiresti di parlare come in (1.), ma sei sicura che sia veramente l'arma vincente? 
Probabilmente a quel romano, come alla maggior parte dei romani, stanno antipatici i milanesi e magari anche se sa la risposta, non te la dice.
Se, invece, tu che sai quali sono i valori di quel romano, tenti un approccio alla sua maniera (2.), probabilmente nel darti la risposta che desideravi ti sfodererà anche un bel sorriso.

Questo è un piccolo esempio, ma che potresti applicare a qualsiasi situazione. Se quello che cerchi è comunicare, allora è inutile tentare di parlare in maniera corretta (per te, perché per l'altro la maniera corretta è la sua), in quanto ciò che ne ricavi sarà solo la diffidenza dell'altro e la tua esclusione quasi dovuta dal gruppo.
Poi ognuno è libero di fare come vuole. Ognuno è in grado di decidere se stare dall'altra parte della barricata o meno, però la questione dell'adattarsi è quantomai utile. Se ti adatti tu sai come giostrare la situazione... se si adattano loro a te, vivrai nella tua bella correttezza grammaticale, ma saranno loro a condurre il gioco, perché sanno cosa è importante per te! (E pure questa è un'altra storia sulla comunicazione interculturale...!)


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Wow Sabri, mi piace davvero quello che scrivi! Anzi, me piace 'na cifra 

Simona


----------



## sabrinita85

IkHouVanPulcino said:


> Wow Sabri, mi piace davvero quello che scrivi! Anzi, me piace 'na cifra
> 
> Simona


Ma grazzzie Simò!


----------



## Dragoberto

sabrinita85 said:


> Probabilmente a quel romano, come alla maggior parte dei romani, stanno antipatici i milanesi e magari anche se sa la risposta, non te la dice.



condivido il discorso della condivisione culturale ma attribuire generalmente un'antipatia a tutta una città, mi pare poca condivisione culturale... 

comunque dire a me mi piace o dire dille alla mamma non sono errori in senso assoluto, ma solo pleonasmi.


----------



## gabrigabri

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma dipende con chi parli.
> È inutile dire "*Le* ho detto di andare via" in un malfamato quartiere di _Cheneso_!
> Per non fallire nella comunicazione bisogna adattarsi e capire gli altrui valori: tra gente a cui non interessa l'uso di "le" dovresti essere quasi obbligato ad usare "gli" (a meno che tu non voglia fare il sapientino della situazione, o il maestrino dalla penna rossa) e se vuoi "comunicare" nel vero senso della parola, ti sentirai di usarlo.



Secondo me non dipende dalla situazione in cui ci si trova, cioè, in questo caso no. L'uso di termini ricercati può dipendere dal contesto, ma la grammatica no: dovrei forse non usare il congiuntivo se parlo con persone che non lo usano, anche se è strettamente necessario (se avrei soldi, farei...)?
Se poi mi capita di chiedere un'informazione a uno che parla solo romanaccio la chiedo comunque in italiano, nel mio italiano, anche perché se cercassi di imitarlo (=adattarmi al suo linguaggio), mi sembrerebbe di prenderlo in giro, e soprattutto sarei ridicolo (immginati una persona con l'accento torinese e la R moscia che chiede a un passante se sa "dó stà Via de 'a Polènta coll'uccèlli" con il classico "ne" finale...)


----------



## BlueWolf

Sono d'accordo con te, Sabrinita, questi sono i principi su cui si basa l'evoluzione di una lingua. Le regole di una lingua nascono dalle convenzioni della comunità che la parla, non da quelle di un'élite. È ormai evidente il caso di lui/lei usati al posto di egli/ella che oggi (mi auguro) nessuno si sognerebbe mai di correggere neanche in un tema di italiano.
A questo proposito comunque non ho potuto fare a meno di notare che il "le" invece del "gli" viene comunemente usato solo nel caso in cui si dà del Lei a qualcuno. Non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "Posso parlarGli, professore?" 
Ritengo probabile quindi che prima o poi si arriverà ad usare il "le" solo come pronome di cortesia, e non più come distinzione di genere. (più o meno quello che si fa già adesso...)


----------



## gabrigabri

BlueWolf said:


> nessuno si sognerebbe mai di correggere neanche in un tema di italiano.
> A questo proposito comunque non ho potuto fare a meno di notare che il "le" invece del "gli" viene comunemente usato solo nel caso in cui si dà del Lei a qualcuno. Non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "Posso parlarGli, professore?"
> quote]
> 
> Io invece l'ho sentito!!!


----------



## BlueWolf

gabrigabri said:


> Io invece l'ho sentito!!!



Davvero?  In che regione?


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Secondo me non dipende dalla situazione in cui ci si trova, cioè, in questo caso no. L'uso di termini ricercati può dipendere dal contesto, ma la grammatica no: dovrei forse non usare il congiuntivo se parlo con persone che non lo usano, anche se è strettamente necessario (se avrei soldi, farei...)?
> Se poi mi capita di chiedere un'informazione a uno che parla solo romanaccio la chiedo comunque in italiano, nel mio italiano, anche perché se cercassi di imitarlo (=adattarmi al suo linguaggio), mi sembrerebbe di prenderlo in giro, e soprattutto sarei ridicolo (immginati una persona con l'accento torinese e la R moscia che chiede a un passante se sa "dó stà Via de 'a Polènta coll'uccèlli" con il classico "ne" finale...)


Va bene  Parla come ti sembra più opportuno.
Io non dètto regole. 
La questione dei valori non è così semplice da interiorizzare, io ci ho messo tre anni di Università, non pretendo che a te servano uno o due post per capirlo. A me sapere l'abc della comunicazione serve, perché il mio corso di laurea si basa sulle lingue e la comunicazione interculturale. Non mi va di fallire un futuro incontro tra culture o persone che la vedono in modo diverso, quindi agirò come mi è stato insegnato.


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> Non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "Posso parlarGli, professore?"
> Ritengo probabile quindi che prima o poi si arriverà ad usare il "le" solo come pronome di cortesia, e non più come distinzione di genere. (più o meno quello che si fa già adesso...)


Mi sa che anche io l'ho sentito. Qui a Roma soprattutto... pure all'Università.
Però non sempre: essendo delle "forme fisse" si usano intercambiandole da una frase all'altra ("Signor Bianchi, *posso portarle* ....?", "Signore, *posso dirle* ...?")


----------



## Cnaeius

sabrinita85 said:


> Va bene  Parla come ti sembra più opportuno.
> Io non dètto regole.
> La questione dei valori non è così semplice da interiorizzare, io ci ho messo tre anni di Università, non pretendo che a te servano uno o due post per capirlo. A me sapere l'abc della comunicazione serve, perché il mio corso di laurea si basa sulle lingue e la comunicazione interculturale. Non mi va di fallire un futuro incontro tra culture o persone che la vedono in modo diverso, quindi agirò come mi è stato insegnato.


 
Posto che:
- il discorso che hai fatto riguardo la ricerca della comunicazione nel linguaggio è molto interessante
- sono un ignorante in materia
mi viene comunque da pensare che un atteggiamento diciamo da "camaleonte" nella comunicazione (cambio linguaggio dipendentemente dalla persona con cui comunico) alla lunga favorisca la frammentazione della lingua. La frammentazione porta all'incomunicabilità, cioè all'esatto opposto del fine che ci si prefiggeva. Mi pare che ci debba essere un equilibrio tra il "muto il mio linguaggio comunque" e il "rimango fermo nella grammatica": non può essere spostato tutto da un lato.
O no? (domanda)
Ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

Cnaeius said:


> alla lunga favorisca la frammentazione della lingua. La frammentazione porta all'incomunicabilità, cioè all'esatto opposto del fine che ci si prefiggeva. Mi pare che ci debba essere un equilibrio tra il "muto il mio linguaggio comunque" e il "rimango fermo nella grammatica": non può essere spostato tutto da un lato.


Aspetta, cosa intendi per _frammentazione della lingua_?


----------



## Cnaeius

sabrinita85 said:


> Aspetta, cosa intendi per _frammentazione della lingua_?


 
Intendevo solo dire che i "gruppi" di parlanti sono potenzialmente un numero alto, e mi pare che il processo con cui ci si cala completamente nella parlata di ognuno di essi porti alla lunga all'esistenza di tante "lingue Italiane", dal momento che una persona singola vivrà in contatto con pochissimi di questi gruppi, nella sua vita. Non so se mi son spiegato.


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Sono d'accordo con te, Sabrinita, questi sono i principi su cui si basa l'evoluzione di una lingua. Le regole di una lingua nascono dalle convenzioni della comunità che la parla, non da quelle di un'élite. È ormai evidente il caso di lui/lei usati al posto di egli/ella che oggi (mi auguro) nessuno si sognerebbe mai di correggere neanche in un tema di italiano.


Fortunatamente al liceo (almeno al classico) un errore del genere in un tema continua ad essere corretto!


----------



## Cnaeius

BlueWolf said:


> Sono d'accordo con te, Sabrinita, questi sono i principi su cui si basa l'evoluzione di una lingua. Le regole di una lingua nascono dalle convenzioni della comunità che la parla, non da quelle di un'élite.


 
Una nota. La "comunità dei parlanti" è un concetto astratto magari anche utile ma lontano dalla realtà: esistono tante comunità dei parlanti, quindi possono esistere tante convenzioni per una stessa caratteristica della lingua. Il che si ricollega, mi pare, con l'osservazione di Sabrinita.


----------



## BlueWolf

claudine2006 said:


> Fortunatamente al liceo (almeno al classico) un errore del genere in un tema continua ad essere corretto!



Fortunatamente? Capisco che il liceo classico debba preservare la "classicità", ma non capisco perché ciò debba essere considerato un errore, visto che fa parte dell'italiano come viene parlato oggigiorno. Con questa linea di pensiero, saremmo ancora a parlare in italiano e a scrivere in latino come si faceva una volta!


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Fortunatamente? Capisco che il liceo classico debba preservare la "classicità", ma non capisco perché ciò debba essere considerato un errore, visto che fa parte dell'italiano come viene parlato oggigiorno. Con questa linea di pensiero, saremmo ancora a parlare in italiano e a scrivere in latino come si faceva una volta!


Non sarebbe una cattiva idea.  
Scherzi a parte, l'italiano si sta impoverendo ogni giorno di più, per colpa e a beneficio di quelli che l'hanno sempre parlato male. 
E ad una come me, che ama le lingue, non può che dispiacere.


----------



## BlueWolf

claudine2006 said:


> Non sarebbe una cattiva idea.
> Scherzi a parte, l'italiano si sta impoverendo ogni giorno di più, per colpa e a beneficio di quelli che l'hanno sempre parlato male.
> E ad una come me, che ama le lingue, non può che dispiacere.



Sono d'accordo con te sul preservare le lingue dall'impoverimento, ma dove c'è semplificazione non c'è per forza impoverimento. Il fatto di usare una sola forma per soggetti e complementi è una semplificazione ovviamente, ma non vedo come possa impoverire la capacità di espressione. Il fatto che noi e voi abbiano una sola forma per i due casi non rende le frasi con quei pronomi più povere di quelle che usano gli altri.
Per quanto riguardo la distinzione tra gli e le effettivamente c'è anche un impoverimento, visto che si perde la distinzione maschile/femminile. Ma non sono sicuro se tutto questo accanimento valga la pena per una distinzione di questo livello (tanto più che visto che (siamo ottimisti) metà degli italiani non usa più questa distinzione, il "gli" ha perso la caratteristica per quella metà di essere esclusivamente maschile mentre l'altra metà si è ormai abituata al suo improprio).


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Sono d'accordo con te sul preservare le lingue dall'impoverimento, ma dove c'è semplificazione non c'è per forza impoverimento. Il fatto di usare una sola forma per soggetti e complementi è una semplificazione ovviamente, ma non vedo come possa impoverire la capacità di espressione. Il fatto che noi e voi abbiano una sola forma per i due casi non rende le frasi con quei pronomi più povere di quelle che usano gli altri.
> Per quanto riguardo la distinzione tra gli e le effettivamente c'è anche un impoverimento, visto che si perde la distinzione maschile/femminile. Ma non sono sicuro se tutto questo accanimento valga la pena per una distinzione di questo livello (tanto più che visto che (siamo ottimisti) metà degli italiani non usa più questa distinzione, il "gli" ha perso la caratteristica per quella metà di essere esclusivamente maschile mentre l'altra metà si è ormai abituata al suo improprio).


Secondo me, in questo caso si tratta di una semplificazione non necessaria, soprattutto visto che l'uso di _gli_ o _le_ non dovrebbe comportare uno sforzo eccessivo per le cellule celebrali degli italiani. 
Già mi vedo tra settant'anni....sarò l'unica ad usare _gli_ e _le_ al posto giusto!


----------



## pizzi

Strano popolo, i foreri... si oscilla dal massacrare le lettere altrui di segnacci sugli errori (a volte veri, a volte presunti o frutto di fraintendimenti), al rivendicare orgogliosamente che _a me mi piace usare gli con le femmine_...

Forse ci sono due livelli indipendenti di comunicazione, non credete? 
L'uso della lingua parlata nello scritto è irta di pericoli, e non tutti sono Gadda...


----------



## TimeHP

Ciao a tutti.
Devo dire che ho sempre usato_ le. _
Non lo sento pretenzioso e non mi sembra una parola che qualcuno potrebbe non capire.
Ma...
... se sento qualcuno dire _gli_ al posto di _le_ non ci faccio caso.
... mi concedo abitualmente di usare _gli_ al posto di _loro._
_..._ molti scrittori e grammatici hanno accolto queste variazioni e le considerano accettabili. 

Ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Fortunatamente al liceo (almeno al classico) un errore del genere in un tema continua ad essere corretto!


Liceo classico di che era? Paleozoica?
E tra l'altro non si fanno neanche più i temi.



Cnaeius said:


> Intendevo solo dire che i "gruppi" di parlanti sono potenzialmente un numero alto, e mi pare che il processo con cui ci si cala completamente nella parlata di ognuno di essi porti alla lunga all'esistenza di tante "lingue Italiane", dal momento che una persona singola vivrà in contatto con pochissimi di questi gruppi, nella sua vita. Non so se mi son spiegato.


Ma... veramente lo spirito non sarebbe calarsi nella lingua di ognuno, ma capirne i valori. E poi anche se non ci caliamo nella lingua degli altri esistono molte varietà di italiano, come insegna Berruto.



pizzi said:


> Strano popolo, i foreri... si oscilla dal massacrare le lettere altrui di segnacci sugli errori (a volte veri, a volte presunti o frutto di fraintendimenti), al rivendicare orgogliosamente che _a me mi piace usare gli con le femmine_...
> 
> Forse ci sono due livelli indipendenti di comunicazione, non credete?
> L'uso della lingua parlata nello scritto è irta di pericoli, e non tutti sono Gadda...



Ti sfugge un concetto enorme: l'USO.
Scrivere una lettera al rettore dell'Università e scrivere una lettera a un amico tuo, è cosa ben diversa.
Su una lettera formale eviterai di fare errori, ma su una lettera informale non ti interessa!
Per quanto riguarda l'uso, se sei circondata da gente analfabeta che usa _gli_, mi spieghi per quale motivo devi usare _le_?
*Perché vuoi fare la figura dell'acculturata?* Ma sti gran cavoli della tua cultura.
*Vuoi insegnare loro qualcosa?* Ma chissenefrega, non impereranno mai, perché non vogliono impararlo.
*Vuoi preservare la lingua?*  Ma da che? le lingue evolvono giorno dopo giorno e LE GRAMMATICHE LE FANNO I PARLANTI: se 99/100 persone dicono "*io ho andato", le grammatiche lo registreranno come corretto.
*Vuoi sfogare il tuo desiderio represso di fare la maestrina?* Beh fai pure, ma forse anche l'analisi da un bravo specialista non sarebbe male.

Ovviamente non è un attacco personale a te, sia chiaro


----------



## daniele712

sabrinita85 said:


> *Vuoi preservare la lingua?*  Ma da che? le lingue evolvono giorno dopo giorno e LE GRAMMATICHE LE FANNO I PARLANTI: se 99/100 persone dicono "*io ho andato", le grammatiche lo registreranno come corretto.
> *Vuoi sfogare il tuo desiderio represso di fare la maestrina?* Beh fai pure, ma forse anche l'analisi da un bravo specialista non sarebbe male.


Forse si può discutere su quanto questo forum sia utile, sul fatto che bisogna difendere a spada tratta le regole grammaticali che non vengono più rispettate nella vita di tutti i giorni.
Ma è indiscutibile che questo forum è divertente in particolare quando interviene sabrinita

Daniele


----------



## daniele712

BlueWolf said:


> Sono d'accordo con te sul preservare le lingue dall'impoverimento, ma dove c'è semplificazione non c'è per forza impoverimento. Il fatto di usare una sola forma per soggetti e complementi è una semplificazione ovviamente, ma non vedo come possa impoverire la capacità di espressione. Il fatto che noi e voi abbiano una sola forma per i due casi non rende le frasi con quei pronomi più povere di quelle che usano gli altri.
> Per quanto riguardo la distinzione tra gli e le effettivamente c'è anche un impoverimento, visto che si perde la distinzione maschile/femminile. Ma non sono sicuro se tutto questo accanimento valga la pena per una distinzione di questo livello (tanto più che visto che (siamo ottimisti) metà degli italiani non usa più questa distinzione, il "gli" ha perso la caratteristica per quella metà di essere esclusivamente maschile mentre l'altra metà si è ormai abituata al suo improprio).



Sono perfettamente d'accordo con questo post.

Aggiungo solo che per evitare ulteriori impoverimenti sarebbe sufficiente una maggiore attenzione all'insegnamento nelle scuole.Non sorvolare su nessuna delle innumerevoli regole ed eccezioni che insieme rendono più interessante la nostra lingua. Dicendo questo non mi riferisco agli insegnanti ma al programma didattico che dovrebbe pretendere da un ragazzino arrivato alla quinta elementare una perfetta conoscenza delle regole che dibattiamo in questo forum(invece di far imparare a memoria le date di nascita di uno scrittore o i nomi delle opere che ha scritto).

Daniele


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> Forse si puoi discutere su quanto questo forum sia utile, sul fatto che bisogna difendere a spada tratta le regole grammaticale che non vengono più rispettate nella vita di tutti i giorni.
> Ma è indiscutibile che questo forum è divertente in particolare quando interviene sabrinita
> 
> Daniele


Lo prendo come un complimento


----------



## daniele712

sabrinita85 said:


> Lo prendo come un complimento


E fai bene


----------



## claudine2006

daniele712 said:


> Son perfettamente d'accordo con questo post.
> 
> Aggiungo solo che per evitari ulteriori impoverimenti sarebbe sufficiente una maggiore attenzione all'insegnamento nelle scuole.Non sorvolare su nessuna delle innumerevoli regole ed eccezioni che insieme rendono più interessante la nostra lingua. Dicendo questo non mi riferisco agli insegnanti ma al programma didattico che dovrebbe pretendere da un ragazzino arrivato alla quinta elementare una perfetta conoscenza delle regole che dibattiamo in questo forum (invece di far imparare a memoria le date di nascita di uno scrittore o i nomi delle opere che ha scritto).
> 
> Daniele


Sono d'accordo con te. Basterebbe davvero poco.


----------



## TimeHP

> Per quanto riguarda l'uso, se sei circondata da gente analfabeta che usa _gli_, mi spieghi per quale motivo devi usare _le_?
> *Perché vuoi fare la figura dell'acculturata?* Ma sti gran cavoli della tua cultura.
> *Vuoi insegnare loro qualcosa?* Ma chissenefrega, non impereranno mai, perché non vogliono impararlo.
> *Vuoi preservare la lingua?* Ma da che? le lingue evolvono giorno dopo giorno e LE GRAMMATICHE LE FANNO I PARLANTI: se 99/100 persone dicono "*io ho andato", le grammatiche lo registreranno come corretto.
> *Vuoi sfogare il tuo desiderio represso di fare la maestrina?* Beh fai pure, ma forse anche l'analisi da un bravo specialista non sarebbe male.


 
Ci sono alcune cose sulle quali sono d'accordo con te, Sabrinita.
Su altre, invece, non ho le tue certezze.

In altri posts ho già espresso chiaramente come la penso sulla lingua e le regole: che ci piaccia o no la lingua è viva e si evolve, a prescindere dalla mole di grammatiche che predicano le loro regole. E questo succede dalla notte dei tempi. 
Ma:
Se una persona ha imparato a parlare più o meno correttamente, quella
è la lingua che sente sua e forse ha lo stesso diritto di usarla che hanno gli altri, quelli che se ne fregano della grammatica. Non per questo dobbiamo pensare che voglia fare la maestrina. 

Voler insegnare agli altri può sembrare pretenzioso. Preferisco pensare a uno scambio, in cui io prendo qualcosa da te, quando parliamo, e tu prendi qualcosa da me. 

Inoltre penso che l'uguaglianza sociale e il livello di democrazia di un paese siano proporzionali alla capacità che ha questo paese di dare istruzione alle persone.
Se diamo istruzione e cultura alle persone, diamo un'utile arma per vivere meglio e maggior sicurezza. 
Una persona che non parla bene la lingua del paese in cui vive può avere meno chances, può essere raggirata, può aver minor autostima, può esitare a scrivere una lettera perché non se la sente, può essere molto intelligente e non riuscire a far valere le proprie capacità...

Dire che fare gli errori è lecito mi sta bene quando la persona che li fa, ha la possibilità di scegliere che lingua parlare, non quando sbaglia perché non riconosce l'errore. 

Off topic:
Detto questo, chiedo scusa per l'infervoramento, ma l'argomento mi sta a cuore: in passato i ricchi hanno tenuto i poveri nell'ignoranza, perché quello era un ottimo sistema di controllo. 

Ciao


----------



## Cnaeius

TimeHP said:


> Se una persona ha imparato a parlare più o meno correttamente, quella
> è la lingua che sente sua e forse ha lo stesso diritto di usarla che hanno gli altri, quelli che se ne fregano della grammatica. Non per questo dobbiamo pensare che voglia fare la maestrina.
> Voler insegnare agli altri può sembrare pretenzioso. Preferisco pensare a uno scambio, in cui io prendo qualcosa da te, quando parliamo, e tu prendi qualcosa da me.


 
Concordo con le parole sopra. Anche secondo me ci devo essere un equilibrio tra i parlanti, che poi porta all'interscambio.


----------



## BlueWolf

daniele712 said:


> Dicendo questo non mi riferisco agli insegnanti ma al programma didattico che dovrebbe pretendere da un ragazzino arrivato alla quinta elementare una perfetta conoscenza delle regole che dibattiamo in questo forum(invece di far imparare a memoria le date di nascita di uno scrittore o i nomi delle opere che ha scritto).



Vero, ho sempre detestato le date a memoria, che tanto gli studenti scordano nello stesso istante in cui non gli servono più (P.S. Mi scuso con i puristi per l'uso del _gli_ ).


Comunque secondo me la sostituzione del _le_ con lo _gli_ è prova d'intelligenza, proprio come quando i bambini dicono _ando_ invece di _vado_, o _amichi_ invece di _amici_. Infatti le forme _glielo_ e simili (derivati da _gli/le_ + _lo_ e simili) hanno la stessa forma per tutti i sessi, e guarda un po', usano proprio lo _gli_! Ritengo che sia questa la causa per cui gli è diventato tanto comune. Mi sembra un po' scioccio avere le forme "gli do" e "le do", se poi tanto con un bel _lo_ tutte e tue diventano "glielo do".


----------



## pizzi

Ti sfugge un concetto enorme: l'USO.

Infatti, parlavo proprio delle differenze legare all'uso, mi spiace che non si sia capito


----------



## claudine2006

TimeHP said:


> Ci sono alcune cose sulle quali sono d'accordo con te, Sabrinita.
> Su altre, invece, non ho le tue certezze.
> 
> 
> Inoltre penso che l'uguaglianza sociale e il livello di democrazia di un paese siano proporzionali alla capacità che ha questo paese di dare istruzione alle persone.
> Se diamo istruzione e cultura alle persone, diamo un'utile arma per vivere meglio e maggior sicurezza.
> 
> Off topic:
> Detto questo, chiedo scusa per l'infervoramento, ma l'argomento mi sta a cuore: in passato i ricchi hanno tenuto i poveri nell'ignoranza, perché quello era un ottimo sistema di controllo.
> 
> Ciao


Brava, hai dato una grande prova di sensibilità ed intelligenza.


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Vero, ho sempre detestato le date a memoria, che tanto gli studenti scordano nello stesso istante in cui non gli     servono più (P.S. Mi scuso con i puristi per l'uso del _gli_ ).
> 
> 
> Comunque secondo me la sostituzione del _le_ con lo _gli_ è prova d'intelligenza, proprio come quando i bambini dicono _ando_ invece di _vado_, o _amichi_ invece di _amici_. Infatti le forme _glielo_ e simili (derivati da _gli/le_ + _lo_ e simili) hanno la stessa forma per tutti i sessi, e guarda un po', usano proprio lo _gli_! Ritengo che sia questa la causa per cui gli è diventato tanto comune. Mi sembra un po' sciocco avere le forme "gli do" e "le do", se poi tanto con un bel _lo_ tutte e tue diventano "glielo do".


Un piccolo refuso.  
E, scusami, ma il _gli_ nella forma scritta proprio non lo mando giù!


----------



## pizzi

Ho casualmente trovato la recensione di un libro che potrebbe rivelarsi attinente alle discussioni emerse in questo thread:

http://www.noemalab.org/sections/stuff_review.php?IDRecensioni=46

E' un testo che parla di comunicazione vs estetica e cultura (mi scuso della parolaccia  ). Ovviamente, per comunicazione s'intende quella mediatica, che tuttavia sta condizionando - nel bene e nel male - la lingua parlata.

Se qualche forero l'ha già letto...


----------



## charlievega

*Nuova domanda spostata **qui.*


----------



## Stiannu

Tornando al tema dell'ormai datato thread, posso aggiungere che personalmente, nell'ambiente che frequento, la distinzione tra _gli _e _le _mi sembra molto più viva e attuale della concordanza dei participi passati, ad es. (ho sentito dire molto spesso "ti ho vist*o*" a una donna, meno spesso "*gli* ho detto" riferendosi a una donna). Dipenderà dai casi...

Un'ulteriore osservazione, un po' controcorrente: in Piemonte, tra chi ha origini locali, se la distinzione si perde è piuttosto a favore del _le_: non è infrequente sentir dire "le ho detto" riferendosi ad un uomo. Deve essere un'influenza dialettale.


----------



## Frapap

Un'ulteriore osservazione, un po' controcorrente: in Piemonte, tra chi ha origini locali, se la distinzione si perde è piuttosto a favore del _le_: non è infrequente sentir dire "le ho detto" riferendosi ad un uomo. Deve essere un'influenza dialettale.[/quote]


Anche qui in Veneto, si sente spesso le al posto di gli...
In questo caso, vorrei chiedere a Sabrinita se in caso si incontrassero un veneto e un romano è il romano che deve usare il le o il veneto che deve usare il gli?
Questo solo per dire, che mi pare più sensato parlare come si è abituati a fare, soprattutto se lo si fa rispettando le regole... se per abitudine uso gli/le nel modo corretto, perché mai dovrei sforzarmi a sbagliare se parlo con chi non li usa correttamente? In fin dei conti, c'è communicazione quando ci si capisce, non quando ci si fa violenza parlando in un modo che ci è estraneo solo per uniformarsi. E se proprio bisogna livellare, perché farlo verso il basso (l'errore)?, preferisco cercare di migliorarmi che peggiorarmi!


----------



## la italianilla

Concordo sul fatto che mettersi a far "la maestrina" non serva a nulla. Dipende però dai casi: se mio figlio di 6 anni o mio fratello dicono "gli ho detto" riferendosi ad una donna, non vedo cosa ci sia di male nel correggerli. Viceversa se sto a cena con amici e/o conoscenti, se mi metto a correggere lo faccio per ridere (ovvero per prender in giro la persona che ha sbagliato in modo scherzoso). È chiaro che, in normali circostanze, non mi passa manco per la testa di correggere ste robe.
Altra cosa: tutto ciò non vol dire che non si debba correggere. Se si sta parlando e si vol fare una discussione *costruttiva* su questi argomenti e si vol avere _uno scambio di opinioni e di vedute sulla cosa_ allora, secondo me, si può benissimo discuterne. 
E comunque l'italiano oramai è allo sfascio. Facendo ripetizione a ragazzini del liceo mi accorgo che danno tutto per scontato: gli si fa notare un errore e la risposta classica è:"Sì, ma si capisce lo stesso". 
Errori come: _si_ e _sì_ sembra siano cose normali 
Qualcuno sopra ha scritto che nel passato i ricchi facevano di tutto perché i poveri non ricevessero un'istruzione. Così facendo, restavano ignoranti. È evidente che meno studi, meno conosci, meno ti rendi conto di come gira quello che ti sta intorno. Purtroppo, al giorno d'oggi, ancora qualcuno non l'ha capito.


----------



## Frapap

la italianilla said:


> Concordo sul fatto che mettersi a far "la maestrina" non serva a nulla. Dipende però dai casi: se mio figlio di 6 anni o mio fratello dicono "gli ho detto" riferendosi ad una donna, non vedo cosa ci sia di male nel correggerli. Viceversa se sto a cena con amici e/o conoscenti, se mi metto a correggere lo faccio per ridere (ovvero per prender in giro la persona che ha sbagliato in modo scherzoso). È chiaro che, in normali circostanze, non mi passa manco per la testa di correggere ste robe.
> Altra cosa: tutto ciò non vol dire che non si debba correggere. Se si sta parlando e si vol fare una discussione *costruttiva* su questi argomenti e si vol avere _uno scambio di opinioni e di vedute sulla cosa_ allora, secondo me, si può benissimo discuterne.
> E comunque l'italiano oramai è allo sfascio. Facendo ripetizione a ragazzini del liceo mi accorgo che danno tutto per scontato: gli si fa notare un errore e la risposta classica è:"Sì, ma si capisce lo stesso".
> Errori come: _si_ e _sì_ sembra siano cose normali
> Qualcuno sopra ha scritto che nel passato i ricchi facevano di tutto perché i poveri non ricevessero un'istruzione. Così facendo, restavano ignoranti. È evidente che meno studi, meno conosci, meno ti rendi conto di come gira quello che ti sta intorno. Purtroppo, al giorno d'oggi, ancora qualcuno non l'ha capito.




Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te!  In tutto!


----------



## pizzi

la italianilla said:


> E comunque l'italiano oramai è allo sfascio. Facendo ripetizione a ragazzini del liceo mi accorgo che danno tutto per scontato: *gli* *si fa notare* *un errore e* la risposta classica è:"Sì, ma si capisce lo stesso".


 
Giusto per rimanere in tema con le correzioni lievi:e usare *se* *si fa notare* *loro un errore*?  Si passa per bacucchi?
Ciao!


----------



## Crisidelm

Le leggi di un Paese sono scritte con delle parole, e attraverso l'interpretazione corretta di tale parole vengono applicate e fatte rispettare. Se non si è capaci di interpretare le parole correttamente, si rischia di commettere reati, ma ancor peggio, non si è capaci di difendersi adeguatamente (magari da proposte di legge scritte in un certo modo). Un esempio banale: quanti Italiani al giorno d'oggi intendono "ovvero" come sinonimo di "oppure"? Temo pochi, ormai "ovvero" viene usato come sinonimo fisso di "ossia, in altre parole". Eppure, negli articoli di legge, "ovvero" è praticamente sempre, ancor oggi, esclusivamente sinonimo di "o, oppure": il non saper questo mette in grave pericolo la comprensione piena delle leggi...


----------



## stellina06

Ciao a tutti...
A mio modesto parere, in qualunque città ci si trovi e chiunque sia il proprio interlocutore, sarebbe bene parlare in modo grammaticalmente corretto...
Ho dato alla mamma => le ho dato
Ho dato al papà => gli ho dato
Ho dato alla mamma ed al papà => ho dato loro (tante volte mi è successo di sentir dire "gli ho dato" anche in questo caso...)
Ciao.
Stellina


----------



## Fabiuz

stellina06 said:


> Ciao a tutti...
> A mio modesto parere, in qualunque città ci si trovi e chiunque sia il proprio interlocutore, sarebbe bene parlare in modo grammaticalmente corretto...
> Ho dato alla mamma => le ho dato
> Ho dato al papà => gli ho dato
> Ho dato alla mamma ed al papà => ho dato loro (tante volte mi è successo di sentir dire "gli ho dato" anche in questo caso...)
> Ciao.
> Stellina


Stellina,

le tue parole sono acqua fresca nel deserto!
Magari tutti la pensassero così.

ciao


----------



## stellina06

Fabiuz said:


> Stellina,
> 
> le tue parole sono acqua fresca nel deserto!
> Magari tutti la pensassero così.
> 
> ciao


 

...ahhh...è bello sapere che c'è ancora chi la pensa come me! Siamo in pochi, forse, ma è il caso di resistere...o i nostri pronipoti parleranno come "quelli del grande fratello"... (ovviamente, e purtroppo, non mi riferisco a quello di Orwell...)

*


----------



## Stiannu

Però, però. Non esageriamo né in un senso né nell'altro, no?
Altrimenti staremmo ancora a dire "egli" ed "ella", "i funghi che ho raccolti ieri" ecc...


----------



## stellina06

Stiannu said:


> Però, però. Non esageriamo né in un senso né nell'altro, no?
> Altrimenti staremmo ancora a dire "egli" ed "ella", "i funghi che ho raccolti ieri" ecc...


 
...non voglio esagerare... ad ogni modo "egli" è soggetto e "lui" è complemento...stesso discorso per "ella" e "lei"... e se li utilizzassimo tutti in modo corretto e insegnassimo ai bambini ad usarli, non ci sembrerebbe così strano farlo...
L'uomo mangia => Egli mangia
non "Lui mangia", per amor del cielo!!!
E' vero che l'italiano è una lingua in continua evoluzione ma...qui mi sembra che si regredisca!!
Ciao.
Stellina


----------



## la italianilla

la italianilla said:


> _...(CUT)..._ Facendo ripetizione a ragazzini del liceo mi accorgo che danno tutto per scontato: *gli* si fa notare un errore e la risposta classica è:"Sì, ma si capisce lo stesso".
> _......(CUT)..._





pizzi said:


> Giusto per rimanere in tema con le correzioni lievi:e usare *se* *si fa notare* *loro un errore*?  Si passa per bacucchi?
> Ciao!



Dal DE MAURO on line:



> 1gli art.det.m.pl.
> 2gli pron.pers. di terza pers.m.sing.
> 3gli pron.pers. di terza pers.m.sing.
> 4gli pron.pers. di terza pers.m.pl.
> GLI sigla



In più dalla wikipedia italiana:



> Nella lingua parlata si va sempre più diffondendo l'abitudine di usare gli al posto di loro (= a loro):
> Mi hanno chiamato e io gli (=a loro) ho risposto; questa forma può creare equivoci; ad esempio: Gli ho portato dei cioccolatini. A chi? a lui oppure a loro? Risulta più chiara e corretta la forma normale: Ho portato loro dei cioccolatini.



Comunque tranquillo, non passi per bacucco  
Son d'accordo con te, ma una volta introdotti nei dizionari è perché s'è deciso di considerarli come utilizzabili in determinati ambiti. Tra l'altro, se noto, nel De Mauro on line, non è neppure citato come "colloquiale" 
In ogni caso hai ragione: è ovvio che la forma corretta, per eccellenza, dovrebbe essere "loro"!


----------



## stellina06

la italianilla said:


> Dal DE MAURO on line:
> 
> 
> 
> In più dalla wikipedia italiana:
> 
> 
> 
> Comunque tranquillo, non passi per bacucco
> Son d'accordo con te, ma una volta introdotti nei dizionari è perché s'è deciso di considerarli come utilizzabili in determinati ambiti. Tra l'altro, se noto, nel De Mauro on line, non è neppure citato come "colloquiale"
> In ogni caso hai ragione: è ovvio che la forma corretta, per eccellenza, dovrebbe essere "loro"!


 
...evviva la mia maestra delle scuole elementari!


----------



## la italianilla

stellina06 said:


> ...evviva la mia maestra delle scuole elementari!



Non ho capito se sia ironico o meno, in ogni caso lo prendo come un complimento


----------



## stellina06

la italianilla said:


> Non ho capito se sia ironico o meno, in ogni caso lo prendo come un complimento


 
Scusami, Italianilla!
Non mi riferivo a te e non avevo assolutamente la benchè minima intenzione di essere offensivanei tuoi confronti! Sono, al contrario, d'accordo con quello che dici!
Dicevo: "Evviva la mia maestra delle elementari (ndr: la signorina Clementina) che mi ha insegnato a parlare ed a scrivere in italiano...compresi congiuntivi, condizionali, pronomi personali soggetto e complemento e tutto il resto..."
Buon pomeriggio!
Laila


----------



## la italianilla

stellina06 said:


> Scusami, Italianilla!
> Non mi riferivo a te e non avevo assolutamente la benchè minima intenzione di essere offensivanei tuoi confronti! Sono, al contrario, d'accordo con quello che dici!
> Dicevo: "Evviva la mia maestra delle elementari (ndr: la signorina Clementina) che mi ha insegnato a parlare ed a scrivere in italiano...compresi congiuntivi, condizionali, pronomi personali soggetto e complemento e tutto il resto..."
> Buon pomeriggio!
> Laila



Ma dai figurati! Non c'è bisogno di scusarsi, non m'ero offesa! Infatti avevo pure messo questa faccina -> 
Buon pomeriggio a te e...viva la signora Clementina


----------



## Dembow

Ciao, volevo sapere se è giusto dire ' scrivile o scrivigli quando si riferisci ad una persona femminile?

*O*ppure gli dopo il verbo si usa sia per maschile che femminile?

Cioè tipo dalle o dagli, dille o digli, ecc.

Grazie per le risposte


----------



## bartleby75

*C*iao,

è grammaticalmente corretto usare solo 'le' per il femminile e 'gli' per il maschile.
*A* volte, nel parlato si tende a sostituire entrambi con 'gli', ma nello scritto è più giusto mantenere le 2 forme distinte.


----------



## Dembow

*N*o è che era venuto fuori un litigio tra me e la mia ragazza, che la sua prof di italiano le ha detto che si usa sempre gli.

Quindi sarebbe giusto dire ' non so cosa scriverle' o 'non so cosa scrivergli'.


----------



## Sicanius

Forse la prof della tua ragazza si riferiva a quando ci sono due pronomi, cioè le/gli + lo, ne??
In questo caso l'unica forma corretta è "scriviglielo", "parlagliene" (non si può dire "scrivilelo", né "parlalene")...

Sic.


----------

